# Who are you rooting for at worlds 2011?



## DaveyCow (Aug 22, 2011)

So who are people routing for at the World Championships in Bankok? Feliks is in all events I see (duh!) But what thoughts do people have?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 22, 2011)

I predict:
Joey Gouly WR 3x3 single 5.65, average 7.63
Joey Gouly WR 4x4 single 30.87, average 35.79
Joey Gouly WR 5x5 single 1:01.58, average 1:07.00
Joey Gouly WR 2x2 single 0.95, average 2.11
Joey Gouly WR 3bf 19.99
Joey Gouly WR OH single 10.67, average 14.09
Joey Gouly WR FMC 21
Joey Gouly WR WF single 31.55, average 39.97
Joey Gouly WR megaminx single 42.27, average 49.89
Joey Gouly WR pyraminx single 1.92, average 3.42
Joey Gouly WR sq1 single 8.64, average 11.77
Joey Gouly WR clock single 5.87, average 7.33
Joey Gouly WR 6x6 single 2:02.30, average 2:09.02
Joey Gouly WR 7x7 single 3:13.18, average 3:25.09
Joey Gouly WR magic single 0.68, average 0.75
Joey Gouly WR mmagic single 1.67, average 1.74
Joey Gouly WR 4bf 1:59.99
Joey Gouly WR 5bf 5:59.99
Joey Gouly WR mbld 30/30 59:59


----------



## JyH (Aug 22, 2011)

I had no clue what the title meant until I clicked on this thread.
Rooting*

wathesaid ^^


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 22, 2011)

ack so Feliks vs. Joey??? such drama!!!! I'm excited....


----------



## David1994 (Aug 22, 2011)

What is the obsession with joey gouly??? Is he really slow or something


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 22, 2011)

David1994 said:


> What is the obsession with joey gouly??? Is he really slow or something


 
He's the UKNR holder actually.

I'm looking forward for Breandan Vs Feliks in 3x3 final.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 22, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I predict:
> Joey Gouly WR 3x3 single 5.65, average 7.63
> Joey Gouly WR 4x4 single 30.87, average 35.79
> Joey Gouly WR 5x5 single 1:01.58, average 1:07.00
> ...



fixed

I wonder if anyone will beat Feliks in 2x2 to 5x5.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 22, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> He's the UKNR holder actually.
> 
> I'm looking forward for Breandan Vs Feliks in 3x3 final.


 
Oh sorry didnt mean anything by it just everyone always say him


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 22, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Oh sorry didnt mean anything by it just everyone always say him



This is Joey


----------



## David1994 (Aug 22, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> This is Joey


 
Ok


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 22, 2011)

where's Dan Harris?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2011)

pfft its obvious that Not Waffo will win.


----------



## Kian (Aug 22, 2011)

I am rooting for an incredible final with some fantastic solves. I don't care who wins, of course, I just want to see something special.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 22, 2011)

Michał Pleskowicz OH WR average and maybe single, and OH World Champion.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2011)

I root for piti pulling off an HUGE upset in the finals, beating feliks. Although, I'll feel bad for feliks, not winning all that money, even though he's the best.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> even though he's the best.


 
He is only good in 2x2-5x5. That too he isn't the best in BLD, OH, or any other event.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 22, 2011)

Piti Pichepan, Rowe Hessler, Stefan Huber, Giovani Contardi, basically anybody who's not Feliks.


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 22, 2011)

My TWO predictions for world records are that Feliks will get a sub-5.5/6 single and a sub-7.5 average WR.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2011)

All these hipsters who don't want Feliks to win.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 22, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> All these hipsters who don't want Feliks to win.


All these hipsters who want to see Feliks win.


----------



## Dene (Aug 22, 2011)

Hershey said:


> He is only good in 2x2-5x5. That too he isn't the best in BLD, OH, or any other event.


 
Wow, how obscenely ignorant.


Gogogo Fazzles!


----------



## Dacuba (Aug 22, 2011)

All that talk about hating and loving Feliks.
I just want to see sixty amazing solves of the final


----------



## shelley (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm rooting for Aina Hashimoto in Magic/Master Magic, because she's awesome. Seriously, you can't see her and not smile.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2011)

@ people who outright don't want Feliks to win: it doesn't make sense to hate him because "he's the best" or because "he wins everything". Someone has to be the best, and he hasn't done anything wrong. He's practiced a lot and would clearly be a deserved winner of the World Championships.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 22, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> @ people who outright don't want Feliks to win: it doesn't make sense to hate him because "he's the best" or because "he wins everything". Someone has to be the best, and he hasn't done anything wrong. He's practiced a lot and would clearly be a deserved winner of the World Championships.


 
True, but there are also other people that deserve to win as well.


----------



## bwronski (Aug 23, 2011)

If it is an epicly close battle that would be nice...im also kind of glad to see that everyone isnt jumping on the faz bandwagon


----------



## Bob (Aug 23, 2011)

Rowe Hessler is my hero.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 23, 2011)

Bob said:


> Rowe Hessler is my hero.


 
♪ Rowe is my hero, watch him as he solves ♪



Spoiler



[youtube]EqWRaAF6_WY&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## ianography (Aug 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> ♪ Rowe is my hero, watch him as he solves ♪
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 23, 2011)

Yu Nakajima if he is going.


----------



## pappas (Aug 23, 2011)

I dont think Feliks has been practising much lately/if at all, but I still hope he wins. ^^Yeah I'm also a fan of Yu Nakajima.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 23, 2011)

Chris Tran....oh wait. D:


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2011)

Hershey said:


> *He is only good in 2x2-5x5.*


 
-___________________________________-

Considering that he has (recently) held WR's in other events, I am pretty sure he isn't "only good in 2x2-5x5."


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 23, 2011)

Hershey said:


> He is only good in 2x2-5x5. That too he isn't the best in BLD, OH, or any other event.


 
i agree, sub 14 avgs of five are awful oh


----------



## Weston (Aug 23, 2011)

I want Anthony to win everything.
Especially 4x4


----------



## bwronski (Aug 23, 2011)

Go Rowe Gowe!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to see Chris Hardwick win one of his events. 4x4x4 BLD would be nice.


----------



## Meep (Aug 23, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> True, but there are also other people that deserve to win as well.


 
The person that solve the puzzle in the least time on average deserves to win.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 23, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> My TWO predictions for world records are that Feliks will get a sub-5.5/6 single and a sub-7.5 average WR.


 
He'll probably set the 4x4 and 5x5 single and average too.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2011)

I doubt that anybody fast will even go to Worlds, just like US Nationals 2011.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 23, 2011)

faz or some random guy


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 23, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> faz or some random guy


 
Well... which is it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 23, 2011)

Elmo.


----------



## riffz (Aug 23, 2011)

Jorghi.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

feliks, oscar roth anderson, simon westlund, kevin hays(if he decides to go )


----------



## shelley (Aug 23, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Well... which is it?


 
Come on. Clearly some guy's cousin who solves the cube behind his back in like 5 seconds will win.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 23, 2011)

amosamosamos


----------

